# November 2016 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

November 2016

1. Snow in August (DTB) as of 11/1/16 on page 90
2. Lab Girl (Audiobook) as of 11/1/16 on page 122, completed 11/17/16, 182 pages read
3. Arrowood (Audiobook) began 11/17/16, completed 11/27/16. 288 pages read
4. Seinfeldia (Audiobook) began 11/27/16, as of 11/30/16 on page 50

November 2016 Pages Read:  520
November 2016 Books Read:  2
2016 Pages Read:  7669
2016 Books Read:  22


----------

